# Siche Treiber!!!



## Sebaz (21. Dezember 2002)

Tachen,

meine Eltern haben sich vor etwa zwei Jahren ein Komplettsystem von natcomp gekauft. Ich suche jetzt XP-Treiber für das Board, aber die Firma ist insolvent und die Internetpräsenz ist nicht mehr erreichbar... Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen???

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## znysk (21. Dezember 2002)

Was fürn Board is es denn?
(Rechner auf und gucken was drauf steht)

und dann Google: Name + mainboard treiber oder einfach mal den Namen verraten.

(komisch, eigentlich kennt XP doch so viel)


----------



## Sebaz (27. Dezember 2002)

Das war mir schon klar, das Problem ist nur (ich hatte vergessen es zu erwähnen, mein ehler...), das es irgendein dummes NoName-Board ist. Auf der Treiber-CD, auf der blöderweise kein XP-Treiber für Audiocontroller u.ä. drauf ist, steht nur SystemBoard pc100 cund eine Versionsnummer und unter den Suchbegriffen findet sich bei Google nichts...


Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## Sebaz (27. Dezember 2002)

Ich habe die CD jetzt nochmal gründlich durchsucht und doch noch XP-fähige Treiber gefunden.... 

Trotzdem Danke für die Hilfe!!!

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------

